# "City of Birth" Spelling error B.R.P...



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just got my Biometric Residence Permit.

Had a look at it and note that while my (maiden) name has been correctly entered, there's a typo in the name of the city in which I was born... it is missing the "n" that is smack dab in the middle.

Do I need to notify & get that corrected/new card issued, or can I just let it slide?

And if I do need to get a new card issued because of the typo, would it be a HUGE hassle re-entering the UK if I also got my name changed (ie instead of Elizabeth Kazue TANAKA, have it read Elizabeth Kazue Tanaka BROWN, with Tanaka being a new middle name) whilst my passport has my maiden name? 

I just shelled out $$ for a p'port renewal 9 months ago and still have >4 years left and the new issue would be a 10 year (Canada is _finally_ going the 10 year route in a few months... it would also cost > CAD $150, as I have to get some papers notarised, as I don't have a guarantor here in the UK), so I'm reluctant to get a new one... I was going to wait until I got UK citizenship/passport before changing everything to my new name.

Suggestions and or advice?


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

Is your birth city Vancouver?  I have my FLR(M) appointment in 2 weeks and am also born in Vancouver so will make sure the spelling is clear! 

I'm also in the same boat as you with two last names at the moment due to the high cost of changing passport names! I was told by the CDN high commission as long as you have your original marriage certificate to "link" the names on both documents it should not be a problem at any border.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

laurastew said:


> Is your birth city Vancouver?  I have my FLR(M) appointment in 2 weeks and am also born in Vancouver so will make sure the spelling is clear!
> 
> I'm also in the same boat as you with two last names at the moment due to the high cost of changing passport names! I was told by the CDN high commission as long as you have your original marriage certificate to "link" the names on both documents it should not be a problem at any border.


Hi!

Am Vancouver born (Burnaby General) and raised (North Delta, between Highway 10 and the Alex Fraser Bridge), and the person who did the data entry for my card spelled it BURABY... I almost didn't catch it and had to say each letter out loud just to make sure.

I knew about carrying the marriage certificate, but that's just one more thing for us to have to keep track of.

I'm of half a mind to just keep it all in my maiden name and if I should be fortunate enough to be issued a UK Passport, just change everything over at that time... I'm too cheap/broke to shell out for a new passport at the moment (I have no guarantor, so I have to get a bunch of stuff notarised)... mind you, next Canada Day they're coming out with 10 year passports, so I might be inclined to change at that time.

Good luck at your FLR(M) appointment!


----------



## Cael (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi WCCG,

I just received my BRP, checked the details and booked my flight to Malaysia to see my family for Christmas.

AFTER I booked, I noticed that my place of birth was misspelled Kuala Lumpar (it should be Lumpur).

Have you gotten along just fine with that spelling error? Or did you get it fixed? I'm worried that if I email them about the error, that I won't be able to use the BRP to fly home 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a typo so no need to worry. Point it out after the flight.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

if it makes you feel better, my birth place has two words,and the brp only shows the first.
so according to UKBA, i was born in Moose.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Would that be Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan ?


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

i should be so cosmopolitan! 

moose factory, ON!


----------

